# PC help



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Hope one of you fine gentlemen can help me 

i had a custom PC built in 2012 still very serviceable but in need of an upgrade.

Originally the build spec was

60 Gb SSD hosting the operating system (windows 7) and a few programs

1TB hard drive for everything else.

Basically its the same system today.

As you can see from the screen shot the SSD is full and and the PC doesn't operate properly. constant low disc space warnings images not opening due to lack of memory etc

Rather than delete my programs form the SSD i plan to remove drive E (20GB) and replace it with either

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/500...arracuda-sata-6gb-s-32mb-cache-35-hdd-oem-ncq

or this ...

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb...-7200rpm-64mb-cache-8ms-ncq-oem-previously-st

Then i would like to transfer all my programs and Operating system from the 60GB SSD to the newly installed sata 111 drive.

is this feasible ?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

I run and SSD with my OS only on it and when possible tell installing programs to go to my 3 TB "D" drive.

The SSD drive will give a faster boot up.

Meanwhile check the windows/temp directory and delete files there.

Also {username}/apdata/local/temp.

HTH


----------



## pmaccyd (May 9, 2017)

I would definitely replace your SSD with another larger SSD. You will notice a performance difference running your OS and applications on a 'traditional' platter hard drive(ever older SSD's are a lot quicker than 'normal' hard disks). Best option is to clone your current c: drive to the larger drive then just swop them over. At work we use Macrium Reflect to do the cloning (they do a free version) and a SATA to USB 'caddy' something like this would work. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...5ff7-80a3-16bcdcc03ced&pf_rd_i=430505031&th=1

In the meantime install CCleaner to clean up the windows junk! https://www.ccleaner.com


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

pmaccyd said:


> In the meantime install CCleaner to clean up the windows junk! https://www.ccleaner.com


Although this was last year I would still not install ccleaner, but then again i'm way past the paranoid stage with anything connected to the internet!

https://thehackernews.com/2018/04/ccleaner-malware-attack.html


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

You dont need to transfer or reinstall anything on to the new drive. You can ghost the SSD on to the new drive using macrium reflect:

https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

guide here:

http://kb.macrium.com/KnowledgebaseArticle50081.aspx

You have loads of space still on the D drive, I would upgrade to a larger SSD. I picked up a new 120gb SSD for £25 recently. In fact it still on offer:

https://www.mymemory.co.uk/integral...ml?tfrid=6fe3e5b1-71fb-4593-ae2a-d7b0f9d465fc


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi, Do as Scooobydont says, done this several times.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

As per Scoooby's post - cloning is the way to go.

I have used both Ghost and Acronis True Image. The latter runs well from a CD/DVD so no need to install anything. Simply create the image to your 1Tb drive, remove the SSD and replace with the larger one and then restore the image. The whole process will take around an hour depending on compression ratios, processor speed etc.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks fir the info ! I use cc cleaner. Managed to free up 900mb by deleting cache and temp files. Only so much you can do when you haven't a clue. Can't steam in deleting stuff at random lol 
With ssd's are read and write speeds Of importance .. like they were in the "old" days


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Stoner said:


> As per Scoooby's post - cloning is the way to go.
> 
> I have used both Ghost and Acronis True Image. The latter runs well from a CD/DVD so no need to install anything. Simply create the image to your 1Tb drive, remove the SSD and replace with the larger one and then restore the image. The whole process will take around an hour depending on compression ratios, processor speed etc.


You make it sound simple enough


----------

